# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تهیه گزارش از دانشگاه های فنی و مهندسی در تهران

## mkh-ana

با سلام

بنده دانشجوی برق دانشگاه تهران برای آشنایی شما کنکوری های عزیز از دانشگاه های صنعتی اعلام آمادگی برای تهیه گزارش میکنم.

بچه ها به نظرتون از چه موضوعاتی گزارش تهیه کنم؟

دانشکده ها- فضای دانشگاه-امکانات ورزشی

و...
 هر چی میدونین بگین

----------


## Edward

سلام خسته نباشید و ممنون
بیشتر از فضای آموزشی دانشگااه،کلاس ها اساتید و خلاصه جو علمی حاکم بر دانشگاه! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mkh-ana

چشم

موضوع دیگه ای جلب نظرتون نمیکنه؟

----------


## A.H.Shokouhi

دانشگاه های شریف ، تهران و امیر کبیر معمولا بعد از اعلام نتایج اولیه ، همایش معرفی رشته ها رو بر پا میکنن.
اگه تونستین این همایش ها رو هم حتما شرکت کنین . تا حدودی با فضای دانشگاه ها و اساتید و دانشجوها و ...  آشنا میشین.

----------

